#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-07
<tgm4883> So it appears there are 3 Ubuntu TV sessions now, any chance we can get someone to update this channel if anymore get added?
<mellis> Hi
<mellis> I'm trying to get ubuntu-tv to compile on ubuntu 12.04
<mellis> I've been looking at the unity-2d-private source at the moment
<mellis> and substituting the unity-2d-private 5.0 version is its place
<mellis> Yah! Got passed unity-2d-private compiling, now onto panel/applets compile error
<mellis> Doh! Error around ubuntu-tv/panel/applets/appname/menubarwidget.h
<mellis> Probably can't find UnityCore/Indicator.h
<mellis> Compile has found UnityCore/Indicator.h but complain with lots of sig++ errors
<mellis> Time for snooze
<tgm4883> Ubuntu TV session on remotes getting started in #ubuntu-uds-room-202
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-08
<cm-t> hi
<cm-t> I am from LoCo ubuntu-fr and I am configuring a pandaboard for our ubuntuparty this week-end
<cm-t> It was just to know if there is a ppa
<cm-t> ( pandaboard omap4)
<cm-t> else I am following instruction on the wiki
<cm-t> damn it:  "it was tested on 11.10" →  Iam on 12.04
<cm-t> found a ppa
<Saviq> cm-t, won't work on 12.04 I'm afraid
<Saviq> we didn't have time to port it
<Saviq> there's not much needed - just what changed re Unity APIs (r1003 from lp:unity-2d for sure), but there are probably more
<Saviq> cm-t, another thing is that video.lens from 12.04 "conflicts" with our custom one for UbuntuTV
<Saviq> but that should be easy to work with
<cm-t> just finish to download 11.10 Saviq
<cm-t> re-doing thing with it
<cm-t> thanks for confirming :)
<cob-olp> I see that I'm not the only one that have problems with ubuntutv and linaro
<cob-olp> cm-t, did you manage to run UbuntuTV on panda?
<cm-t> cob-olp: yes
<cob-olp> I'm going to try on 11.10
<cob-olp> Saviq advised me to try on this version
<cm-t> I just tryed on 12.04 but nothing happening, and for manually compile I was lazy to downgrade dependency to ubity 4.0…
<cob-olp> I tried to downgrade
<cm-t> unity *
<cob-olp> on 12.03
<cob-olp> a lot of downgrades
 * cm-t prep sdcard
<cob-olp>  cm-t, sorry I have network problems
<cob-olp> so, I tried to downgrade to unity 4.0
<cm-t> yes that provoc cmake error else
<cm-t> but I didnt get so far, I searched for ppa
<cob-olp> but then after building ubuntutv it still did not work
<cob-olp> I succeeded with cmake
<cm-t> Saviq> we didn't have time to port it
<cm-t> 13:55 < Saviq> there's not much needed - just what changed re Unity APIs (r1003 from lp:unity-2d for sure), but there are probably
<cm-t>    cob-olp ↑
<cob-olp> yes
<cob-olp> today I asked Saviq via email
<cob-olp> and had the same response :)
<cm-t> ok (thoug you were offline at that moment)
<cob-olp> so, with downgrades ubuntutv did not work
<cob-olp> and after reboot I was not able even to login using unity
<cob-olp> so probably it is not a good idea to downgrade it
<cm-t> if you find nothing to make it works in 12.04, maybe add a tips on the wiki
<cm-t> close to the line "tested on 11.10"
<cm-t> to prevent people losing time :)
<cob-olp> so you managed to run it on 11.10?
<cm-t> yes, I just need it to work properly, we will have a stand for the demo at our party (usualy ~3k visitors )
<cob-olp> what party?
<cm-t> ubuntu-party 12.04
<cob-olp> o
<cm-t> community event to promote a new version of ubuntu to be short, with install party included
<cob-olp> hmm ubuntu-party 12.04 with ubuntu 11.10 ;)?
<cm-t> workship all that
<cm-t> shop*
<cm-t> yes
<cm-t> but if use ubuntu-tv for having a buzz word on social network, and if we don't have a ubuntu-tv …
<cob-olp> yes, of course
<cob-olp> is it hard to put it on 11.10?
<cob-olp> I'm not very experienced and I've lost some time when I tried on 12.01,02,03
<cm-t> I allready did it, work fine
<cm-t> but not on pandaboard
<cob-olp> pc?
<cm-t> sort of,  its the board used for the canonical demo I think, so it should works
<cob-olp> ok
<cm-t> its a rasperry pi in bigger, more expensive, but more perfomence
<cob-olp> I have to deploy it on panda
<cob-olp> to make some demo
<tgm4883> For those interested, it looks like "Discussion of GStreamer in Ubuntu TV ( Desktop )" was moved up one hour from 10:00 AM today to 9:00 AM today
<tgm4883> in #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-g
<MrChrisDruif> tgm4883; UTC?
<tgm4883> PST
<MrChrisDruif> Which is in UTC? ^_^
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> PST is UTC-7 I believe
<MrChrisDruif> How late is that converted to UTC?*
<MrChrisDruif> Nvm, I'll look it up
<tgm4883> MrChrisDruif, it's in 1.5 hours
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, just say that! ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> 4PM UTC
<tgm4883> Audio will be http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-g.ogg.m3u
<robclark> just fyi, w/ qtmobility patched to use eglImage for rendering, performance is quite ok for ubuntu-tv on pandaboard w/ gst
<robclark> or at least it works *much* better than xbmc :-P
<tgm4883> "Discussion of GStreamer in Ubuntu TV ( Desktop )" about to start
<tgm4883> in #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-g
<MrChrisDruif> Joined and started "Radio"
<tsdgeos> #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-g is running an ubuntu-tv related discussio
<tsdgeos> +n
<MrChrisDruif> They might as well speak in Chinese...it's not making real sense to me ^_^
<willcooke> MrChrisDruif: I'm with you on that one :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hurray ^_^
<mellis> Hi
<mellis> I've just managed to compile latest ubunt-tv src on ubuntu against unity-core 5 and a libunity-2d-private copied from latest unity-2d 5.x
<mellis> A bit of coments and hacking, now to see if ubuntu tv crashes and burns
<mellis> Doh! It crashed and burned
<mellis> I guess its quiet because of the Ubuntu Developer Summit - Q?
<ogra_> mellis, very likely, given that we all run from session to session all day
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-09
<cob-olp> I switched to older LInaro 11.10 to try Ubuntu TV
<cob-olp> however, now I'm stuck on "cmake ."
<cob-olp> it seems that I do not have Qt4
<cob-olp> do I have to install some special version (I try on pandaboard)
<cob-olp> ?
<mhall119> cob-olp2: all the TV developers are at UDS this week, your best bet is to file a bug or email the ML so they can reply when they have time
<jhodapp> mhall119: did cob-olp have a specific question?
<mhall119> jhodapp: just stuck trying to compilie things I think
<jhodapp> ah ok, that was good to direct him to the mailing list for now
<jhodapp> cob-olp: if I'm in this chatroom and you're still having issues, ping me…I'll see if I can help you through your problem
<cob-olp2> I'm here
<cob-olp2> thank you both for your interest
<cob-olp2> jhodapp left... :(
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-10
<tgm4883> Getting involved with Ubuntu TV coming up in 12 minutes at #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-a
<tgm4883> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/grand-ballroom-a.ogg
<jhodapp> anyone around?
<jhodapp> If you aren't at UDS in person, you can join our session on getting involved with Ubuntu TV in #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-a
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I just announced that :)
<jhodapp> excellent, you beat me to it!
<jhodapp> thanks for that
<tgm4883> yw
<jhodapp> that means nobody will have any excuse for missing this session :)
<popey> \o/
<bilal> :)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-11
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did never upload the patches for gstreamer?
<tsdgeos> i thought i did but can't find the attachment to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672904
<tsdgeos> ah, i did upload some yes
<tsdgeos> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672478
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you didn't upload the CRID one, because you couldn't test it maybe?
<tsdgeos> probably
<Saviq> I'm underimpressed by response time for the patches...
<Saviq> same for RCT, I believe you had a patch, but couldn't test, right?
<tsdgeos> have some stuff in the rct
<tsdgeos> it's unfinished by the looks of the commit log
<tsdgeos> "stash away"
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, the response time seems non existant
<tsdgeos> someone at uds said you really need to either nag them via irc a lot or subscribe and complain in their devel mailing list
<Saviq> we'll do that in due time
<Saviq> if they still don't pick it up
<tsdgeos> i think i'm uploading the CRID one even if i can't test it
<tsdgeos> just to make it be there for time enough
<tsdgeos> we can fix it up later as needed
<Saviq> agree
<Saviq> if it's to-spec, it should work :)
<Saviq> hopefully we'll have ways to test even though broadcasters don't use it much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw UK's stream does have CRIDs, don't you have a stream from there?
<tsdgeos> yeah have a bbc stream around
<tsdgeos> i'll have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe it was about the table? that you couldn't test the separate table (I learned that it's not really used anywhere)?
<tsdgeos> might be
<tsdgeos> i mean if it's not used i surely couldn't have tested it :D
<Saviq> yup :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: confirmed, the parsing of CRIDs works, just that the table parsing is untested since as you say noone uses it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, great
<tsdgeos> nice, complaining worked :D
<tsdgeos> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672478 merged
<Saviq> oh cool :D
<tsdgeos> he mispelt my name :_/
<tsdgeos> Astrals
<tsdgeos> people like that one
<tsdgeos> it's the most common of all the mispellings
<Saviq> Buzz Astral :)
<Saviq> the Spanish version :]
<Saviq> not sure I like the process, though... no testing at all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not Buzz Astral, real name is Buzz Lightyear ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm where did I get Astral then? It might've been that in the Polish translation
<tsdgeos> seems so
<tsdgeos> google knows about it
<Saviq> yup exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it seems RCT is the last one we identified (and maybe some improvements to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672538, we'll see)
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since you started working on it already, I'd say make it happen when you have time
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, since you already have him on line, could you ask Wim what's his opinion on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672538 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OTOH we're not mapping enums in any other place, so I'd assume that's the preferred way...
<tsdgeos> agreed
<Saviq> even if that means all apps needs to have a set of enums themselves, that seems to be the way gst does it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "<wtay> PontusO, I have no opinion on that" I think that might've been to you actually
<tsdgeos> sure? the PontusO guy asked him something about the branches too
<Saviq> no, not sure
<Saviq> the "opinion" part suggests that to me
<Saviq> and I'd think he'd have an opinion on the other thing :)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-06
<mhall119|away> tgm4883: does Myth have any integratio nwith Zeitgeist?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I know basically nothing about zeitgeist
<tgm4883> mhall119|away, what is it
<mhall119|away> tgm4883: it's a desktop activity log
<mhall119|away> apps can selectively feed information to it, like what files are opened, what webpages are viewed, etc
<mhall119|away> anyway, I was talking to one of the developers about using it to build predictive models
<tgm4883> mhall119|away, mythtv itself doesn't have any zeitgeist integration that I know of. I could probably add it to the mythtv scope though
<mhall119|away> and he says if we can feed it information about what it watched and when, he can probably get it to predict what a user wants to watch without them having to specify it
<tgm4883> hmm
<mhall119|away> so like, if you watch the same show every Friday at 9pm, when you turn it on at 8:55pm on a Friday, it could automatically pull up your show
<tgm4883> mhall119|away, that makes sense. Do you have any links/docs on zeitgeist integration with a scope?
<mhall119|away> the files scope uses it to provide results, but it doesn't log anything
<tgm4883> mhall119|away, so it relies on whatever the file is opened in to provide data to zeitgeist
<mhall119|away> If Myth could log viewing activity, the Myth scope could provide "recently watched" and possibly a recommendations category
<mhall119|away> yeah, apps have to feed data to zeitgeist, it doesn't automatically log activity
<mhall119|away> http://zeitgeist-project.com/ is the project page
<tgm4883> So we need whatever application we're playing video back in to log the activity
<mhall119|away> yeah
<tgm4883> be that mythfrontend or the default video player
<mhall119|away> I know there is GObject bindings for their API, and also now qT/qml BINDINGS
<tgm4883> well if it's mythfrontend doing it, that is going to be some C++ code
<mhall119|away> you can probably use the C library then
 * tgm4883 can totally do 'hello world' in C++
 * tgm4883 meeting time
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-12
<redtape|renegade> Any chance of getting this type-a person envolved in the Ubuntu -TV project ?? http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/05/11/177201/17-year-old-girl-wins-boston-tv-api-programming-contest
